# It's my Birthday!



## BFHammer (Feb 23, 2012)

Well ok 2 days ago it was my bday.  So I came along to the forum while searching for better info for my TRT.

Basically a long convoluted trail has led me to arrive at the 295 marshmellow man I currently am.  Basically the journey began in Desert Storm when I was awoken at 3am from my lovely beach house in Italy lying next to a fantastically hot italian gal.  Told to go to medical and get my shots, rapid response deployment flight leaves in 3 hours!
The shots were the 7 dose of Anthrax vaccine which were to have been over 6 months, not 6 minutes.
I went from 180 to 250 in 6 months, sleep apnea, hypogonadism, insulin & metabolic resistant.  Most of which I've only recently found out as part of the cause with lots of testing at the VA.

Now I'm here to get some advise on getting down to being a 220 lbs stud.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BFHammer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Kimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## squigader (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy birthday.

Damn, did you get some kind of compensation from the military for that? What did your most recent blood test tell you in terms of hormones?


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM....


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy birthday & welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM, and happy belated birthday.


----------



## birket (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 23, 2012)

yo yo yo...


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 24, 2012)

squigader said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> Damn, did you get some kind of compensation from the military for that? What did your most recent blood test tell you in terms of hormones?



The just drew last week so I haven't seen the results.
I'm just starting my partial disability paperwork again, they rejected it in 2006 before the 2008 study linked the sleep apnea.  As well in the 2006 even though my test was in the same range they hadn't added that into the claim.  Hopefully it will take less than a year this time to get a decision since they busted the chair warming government workers actually throwing piles of veteran claims in the dumpsters and never responding.  Hell it took a decade for them to even accept GWS as real because it affects guys differently.  The anthrax shots are a neurotoxin and cause your body to attack itself so each instance is slightly different.  Guys were coming back and the wives were complain their sperm burned them after sex even.  About 35% of gulf vets affected have hypogonadism.


----------



## so1970 (Feb 24, 2012)

happy b-day


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 24, 2012)

Happy Bday, Prince has listed lots of forums to help you, read all. BTW flaming sperm? What a party trick.


----------



## Dath (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Thank you for your service to our great country.
Glad to have you here.


----------



## azblkonblk (Feb 25, 2012)

happy bday!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome and Happy Birthday a few days late.  Give it time and you will be back to your old self.


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

